# Lime Rock Labor Day Weekend



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I just got my tickets & parking pass for September 4 from BMW for the Rolex Vintage Fesitval at Lime Rock Park.

I'll be able to go the races just about the whole weekend (I'm off work from Thursday morning until Monday evening), so I guess I'll try to get tickets for at least Friday & Sunday in addition to Saturday.

I've never been to Lime Rock Park (I haven't even been to a race since I graduated from Embry-Riddle in Daytona Beach in April, 1980).

Anyone have any hints or suggestions about Lime Rock Park. This would be from the point of a bystander, not a racing participant.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

LRP is "way out there" in the "middle of nowhere". That said, enjoy the drive! There are some great roads in the area, and that time of year should start looking nice. The track is also in a very nice setting, nestled right down in some hills with forest and "quaintness" all around.

For spectating, I'd suggest either the outfield on the hill, or the infield on the inside of Big Bend. Both places afford the view of the most track at one time. From the outfield, you should be able to see the entire front straight (and the corner leading into it) as well as Big Bend, the right-hander and some of the esses.

Don't forget to walk around and explore. Sunday will be a show day only... the small town LRP is in does not allow racing on Sundays. Most of all, have fun!


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

mbushnell said:


> I just got my tickets & parking pass for September 4 from BMW for the Rolex Vintage Fesitval at Lime Rock Park.
> 
> I'll be able to go the races just about the whole weekend (I'm off work from Thursday morning until Monday evening), so I guess I'll try to get tickets for at least Friday & Sunday in addition to Saturday.
> 
> ...


If you're staying in the area, do have dinner at The Boathouse in Lakeville. It's right there on the main road.

The area is very beautiful, so take a drive through the surrounding towns of Sharon, Cornwall, Salisbury, Lakeville, etc.

LR is a small track and easy to get around, so, enjoy.

Ed


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

A great event for BMW enthusiasts as there will be quite a few vintage BMWs featured:

http://www.limerock.com/










http://asp1.walkontheweb.com/limerock/news_more.asp?id=7947


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> LRP is "way out there" in the "middle of nowhere". That said, enjoy the drive! There are some great roads in the area, and that time of year should start looking nice. The track is also in a very nice setting, nestled right down in some hills with forest and "quaintness" all around.
> 
> For spectating, I'd suggest either the outfield on the hill, or the infield on the inside of Big Bend. Both places afford the view of the most track at one time. From the outfield, you should be able to see the entire front straight (and the corner leading into it) as well as Big Bend, the right-hander and some of the esses.
> 
> Don't forget to walk around and explore. Sunday will be a show day only... the small town LRP is in does not allow racing on Sundays. Most of all, have fun!


:stupid: LRP is a great track driving or spectating.Yes wander about but from the infield hill you can see half the straight,braking into the Big Bend,alot of action in the chute between Big Bend and the Esses and the Esses themselves,You will love it! Have tons of fun.:thumbup:


----------

